# Yanmar 2QM15 impeller housing



## wetsu82 (Nov 16, 2021)

Need a Yanmar 2QM18 impeller housing rebuilt, for some reason it quit pulling water?


----------



## thumper53 (May 26, 2017)

Did you check the hose to the pump is clear and the impeller is good?


----------



## garymalmgren (Jan 26, 2021)

Check that the impeller is still connected to the shaft bush.
Sometimes the vulcanizing lets go. The shaft spins but the impeller stays put.
Won't more water in that case.

If it does need rebuilding it is (economically) worth doing yourself.











gary


----------



## Michael Bailey (Sep 10, 2021)

wetsu82 said:


> Need a Yanmar 2QM18 impeller housing rebuilt, for some reason it quit pulling water?


Is it the raw water pump?


----------



## wetsu82 (Nov 16, 2021)

thumper53 said:


> Did you check the hose to the pump is clear and the impeller is good?


Tried two new different impellers, checked the pickup was not clogged under the boat, ran water through the engine no problems, filled hoses up with water for priming no luck, by passed raw water filter still no luck, the impeller turns fine in the housing. The engine is a yanmar 2QM15. Is rebuilding this pump worth it? A replacement is $599!


----------



## thumper53 (May 26, 2017)

If the problem is the housing than no rebuilding it wont help.
Just get onother pump and call it done.


----------



## AhoyhoyMarine (Jun 13, 2018)

Wait... How do you know it is not "pulling" water? is it possible it's not "pushing" water?

What was your technique for determining that the pump was not functioning?


----------



## wetsu82 (Nov 16, 2021)

Did the regular fill the filter with water close valve run engine to create vacum, nothing. Check the whole system for stoppage, and filled the hoses and filter with water.....will not pull water


----------



## thumper53 (May 26, 2017)

you did open the valve back up, I have never used the procedure you describe.
The pump is a positive displacement type.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

Last year the pump on my 2YM15 required high revs for the pump to prime. I think it was wear in the housing and scoring on the cover. A new pump cost $130. The pump came already mounted on the bracket which made for an easy swap. In order to get to the belt for the raw water pump, the belt for the alternator needed to be removed. So, I took the opportunity to replace both belts as well. And as an added bonus, when I was all done, the pump worked!


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

May seem like an overly simple thought, but the manual shows the impeller vanes must be bent in one direction. It may not pull if they are bent in the wrong direction. Just a thought.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

here is how the pumps works might help in your trouble shooting





Choosing a Pump | West Marine


West Marine is committed to outfitting your life on the water. With over 250 store locations, 100,000 products in stock, and knowledgeable Associates, trust West Marine for your boating, sailing, fishing, or paddling needs. Shop with confidence - get free shipping to home or stores + price match...




www.westmarine.com


----------



## wetsu82 (Nov 16, 2021)

AWT2_Sail said:


> May seem like an overly simple thought, but the manual shows the impeller vanes must be bent in one direction. It may not pull if they are bent in the wrong direction. Just a thought. Checked that, but even if they aren't bent in the correct position the spinning will turn them in the right position. But I went ahead and ordered another one


----------



## The Big Cat (Jul 1, 2020)

Rebuild. If the cover/end plate is scored, pollish it or flip it and polish the other side. Polish with 400 grit paper on a pane of window glass. Replace the cam and gasket. While you're at it replace the cover screws with SS hex socket cap screws; it'll be alot easier to get apart the next time.


----------



## Michael Bailey (Sep 10, 2021)

wetsu82 said:


> Did the regular fill the filter with water close valve run engine to create vacum, nothing. Check the whole system for stoppage, and filled the hoses and filter with water.....will not pull water


These are expensive little pumps but are essential. Buy a new one. It is better than having to repower your boat.


----------

